# Thanks Sam



## MaidenScotland

Sam has kindly done a post advising us on our rights as expats when buying property here in Egypt. The post is a help tool... please read it if you are considering buying a property, PLEASE do not use the post to discuss the rights or wrongs on women being duped into buying property in someone else's name, if you want to do that start another thread

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

Hi there,

Sam did a great job, at least she spent some of her time thinking of how to cover every point that could come up.

I just wanted to add another part basing on what *Sam *said, *If you have the money to buy property in Egypt, then you have the right to buy property in Egypt*, that goes for everything else, buying cars for use inside Egypt, buying any kind of devices (Basically the expensive stuff that you could get a "You're a foreigner, you can't own that in here!!" line from some "people" in here)

If you ever got the "You're a foreigner, you can't own that in here!!" line from anyone, don't just take what's said for granted, just do your homework and check if what you're told is true or not, and of course, ask people who do know about it, not the ones who claim knowledge (For example ask friends from YOUR OWN country who were in similar situations, or just contact your country's embassy in here, it's their job to provide support for you, and I definitely prefer the embassy choice).

Good luck everyone


----------



## Sam

You are more than welcome.

And as I mentioned, if anybody has any questions regarding the things brought up in the post or would like me to elaborate further, I will be happy to do so.


----------



## Habibi2010

Hello Everybody!!!
My first time here and I ask for help. My husband and I want to move to Egypt to live and work there. We have found so many friends there in our vacation that we want to live there. Can anybody tell us how to get the legal stuff started, visa, workpermit and all paperwork? And where to start,Embassy Consulate...Please we are grateful for any kind of help!!!
Thank you so much already.
Habibi 2010


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and Welcome

Firstly ask yourself why you want to move here... no one should move to a country just because they made friends.... Egyptians try to make friends with everyone they are a friendly bunch.
Do you speak Arabic? Have you a skill that could be put to use?
Have another think about you desire to live here... being on holiday and living here is two different things. To be honest you sound very naive to me, you are asking the very basic of questions on how to move to another country... you will be led like a lamb to the slaughter here. 

Maiden


----------



## Habibi2010

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and Welcome
> 
> Firstly ask yourself why you want to move here... no one should move to a country just because they made friends.... Egyptians try to make friends with everyone they are a friendly bunch.
> Do you speak Arabic? Have you a skill that could be put to use?
> Have another think about you desire to live here... being on holiday and living here is two different things. To be honest you sound very naive to me, you are asking the very basic of questions on how to move to another country... you will be led like a lamb to the slaughter here.
> 
> Maiden


I really don t think that I am naive. I am married to an US American for almost 20 years and know a lot about leaving MY country. Only thing I don t know how to get things started INTO Egypt, that s all. You missunderstood my mail, we re not only want to move because of friends, no because of our living here in Germany. We don t like it here cause of all the harrasment because my husband is a foreighner.Germans are not very nice to others. We did not feel such hatered in egypt. By the way WHY are you in Egypt? I will still go my way!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sorry if I misunderstood
Do you speak Arabic or have you got a skill that you can put to use here? What is your plan?
Are you coming here to retire or do you want to work?
Why I am in Egypt is not really the point.

Maiden


----------



## Habibi2010

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry if I misunderstood
> Do you speak Arabic or have you got a skill that you can put to use here? What is your plan?
> Are you coming here to retire or do you want to work?
> Why I am in Egypt is not really the point.
> 
> Maiden


I just asked for any HELP about the legal way, paperwork, visas and such things.Discussing "my plan" is not in my intention. Sorry. We both want to work of course to make a living. 
I asked nicely for helpfull information, not discouraging comments! As I ve already said: I will make my way and I will find the help we need!

Habibi2010


----------



## MaidenScotland

Habibi2010 said:


> I just asked for any HELP about the legal way, paperwork, visas and such things.Discussing "my plan" is not in my intention. Sorry. We both want to work of course to make a living.
> I asked nicely for helpfull information, not discouraging comments! As I ve already said: I will make my way and I will find the help we need!
> 
> Habibi2010




To be able to offer you advice we need to know what sort of advice you need as coming to work requires different advice to someone coming to retire. There is huge unemployment here and unless you are going to start your own business which is very expensive as a foreigner then you really need a skill that an Egyptian doesn't have to find employment here.
To move here is easy but living here isn't... jump on the plane and come and then sort out your paperwork when you are here.
Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

Habibi2010 said:


> I really don t think that I am naive. I am married to an US American for almost 20 years and know a lot about leaving MY country. Only thing I don t know how to get things started INTO Egypt, that s all. You missunderstood my mail, we re not only want to move because of friends, no because of our living here in Germany. We don t like it here cause of all the harrasment because my husband is a foreighner.Germans are not very nice to others. We did not feel such hatered in egypt. By the way WHY are you in Egypt? I will still go my way!!!!



Hi there,

I have no choice but to respect your "will" to move to Egypt, and considering the fact that I am not an expat in here so I won't be able to help you with the kinda questions you're hoping to be answered.

But I'd like to tell you few things as an Egyptian, you mentioned that one of the reasons that you wanna leave Germany for is being harassed, along with your foreign husband of course, and you also said that you didn't "feel" such hate in Egypt, so what I'd like to say about that is this:

About 75% of Egyptians are racists, specially towards skin color and religion, not to mention the gender thing (For this kind of "people" who happened to be managers or so, being a female means a stupid person, even before those females make any point and before they even talk, sorry for that, but that's how many Egyptians do think actually :s) And may be they do not show it in your face, but they just say it behind your back, and yes, I think that they're cowards and low lives, not just cause they are that stupid, but cause they're not decent enough to tell you what they think while you're there, they just talk behind the backs!

The reason you "Didn't feel such a hate in Egypt" is cause you were here as a TOURIST, and a tourist=a moving ATM machine for 90% of the Egyptians, so if I was your ATM machine?? Do you think you'd hate me?? Not to mention what I said earlier, the talks are just behind the backs over here.

As for the harassment you've mentioned, I'm not sure what kinda harassment it was, but I'm sure it did annoy you enough to make you wanna run to any other country, but if you come here you will be harassed as well, if not for your skin color it will be for your gender, if not for that it might be for your beliefs, if not any of those then it could be just the way how some people would look at you while dressing the way you usually do in Germany (That would happen to both you and your husband).

I'm not trying to make you dislike Egypt, I am just stating facts, and as an Egyptian I'm afraid that I know a lil bit more of non Egyptians in here, specially about how locals "think" in here (Mostly I can't describe it by using "think" but at least they're trying!) It also depends on where you're planning to stay, cities with high tourism traffic may be better than other cities considering things like the dressing code etc., but I also have to say that it all depends on how lucky you are, good people do exist, so do bad ones (But the majority in here aren't the nice type I'm afraid).

As I said in a previous post to another person with a situation similar to yours, I think that moving to another country is a huge step by any measure, so if someone's deciding to take this step, then it should be a step in the right direction, specially if you do have kids.

Good luck with whatever you're gonna decide, but please, at least try to think a bit more about how living in here might be like, it's definitely not like having a holiday in here, I know you do know that, but I just wanna try to show you the whole image, not just the image of the "nice friendly Egyptian people".

Again, best of luck with whatever you're gonna decide


----------



## DeadGuy

Hi again,

I forgot to mention something, as MaidenScotland said, "jump on the plane and come and then sort out your paperwork when you are here", so you don't actually got much to worry about the paper work in here, everything moves by money in here (Including things that shouldn't be moving lol)

Paper work won't be a hassle I suppose, and I think the German embassy in Cairo can provide you with more details if you needed any while being in here, but what I know is that Egypt NEVER say "no" to any foreigner in here 

Good luck!


----------



## Lanason

DeadGuy said:


> ........... but what I know is that Egypt NEVER say "no" to any foreigner in here
> 
> Good luck!


but they have a knack of making it damn difficult sometimes . . . . . . new driver drove me mad today - not a clue!!!!:yell: (btw mad is not a placename)

school visits went ok . . . .

then the flipping sporting club closed the office at 3pm so i missed getting cards for the family . . . . . . .


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> but they have a knack of making it damn difficult sometimes . . . . . . new driver drove me mad today - not a clue!!!!:yell: (btw mad is not a placename)
> 
> school visits went ok . . . .
> 
> then the flipping sporting club closed the office at 3pm so i missed getting cards for the family . . . . . . .




Lol Honeymoon period over Adrian? 

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

aqua said:


> but they have a knack of making it damn difficult sometimes . . . . . . new driver drove me mad today - not a clue!!!!:yell: (btw mad is not a placename)
> 
> school visits went ok . . . .
> 
> then the flipping sporting club closed the office at 3pm so i missed getting cards for the family . . . . . . .


Lol

I meant the "official" "people" (Hard to call them official, or people  ) And of course, they do it for the right price as well 

But really, everything's got a price in here, and your driver sounds like a greedy guy 

And it sounds like both MaidenScotland and you are sharing the same driver lol or may be they're just cousins?? 

Have you tried calling the club "people" for the tickets instead of giving a visit? In popular clubs you can do that if you're a member as far as I know, though I don't know much about it to be honest.

Have a nice time


----------



## Beatle

Habibi2010 said:


> Hello Everybody!!!
> My first time here and I ask for help. My husband and I want to move to Egypt to live and work there. We have found so many friends there in our vacation that we want to live there. Can anybody tell us how to get the legal stuff started, visa, workpermit and all paperwork? And where to start,Embassy Consulate...Please we are grateful for any kind of help!!!
> Thank you so much already.
> Habibi 2010


Hi

I guess it would help to know where you wanted to live and what you are planning to do. The best way to move to Egypt (but not the only way) would be to find an employer in advance of any move to Egypt so that you come on an expatriate package (that way your employer would assist with your paperwork) - expat salaries tend to be significantly higher than those offered once you are in Egypt.

Unemployment in Egypt is relatively high (and probably much higher than official statistics acknowledge). Therefore local wages are extremely low by Western standards and westerners are unlikely to get a job that could be filled by an Egyptian (as is the case with the labour market in most western countries). Ideally you should be able to offer a skill that the employer is unable to find from the resident labour market.

Cost of living is however also low.

I guess the starting point for your research could be the Egyptian Embassy in Germany.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## Beatle

DeadGuy said:


> Hi again,
> 
> 
> 
> Paper work won't be a hassle I suppose, and I think the German embassy in Cairo can provide you with more details if you needed any while being in here,
> 
> Good luck!


The German Embassy in Cairo can't advise on moving to Egypt?! It's a German diplomatic post.


----------



## Beatle

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have no choice but to respect your "will" to move to Egypt, and considering the fact that I am not an expat in here so I won't be able to help you with the kinda questions you're hoping to be answered.
> 
> But I'd like to tell you few things as an Egyptian, you mentioned that one of the reasons that you wanna leave Germany for is being harassed, along with your foreign husband of course, and you also said that you didn't "feel" such hate in Egypt, so what I'd like to say about that is this:
> 
> About 75% of Egyptians are racists, specially towards skin color and religion, not to mention the gender thing (For this kind of "people" who happened to be managers or so, being a female means a stupid person, even before those females make any point and before they even talk, sorry for that, but that's how many Egyptians do think actually :s) And may be they do not show it in your face, but they just say it behind your back, and yes, I think that they're cowards and low lives, not just cause they are that stupid, but cause they're not decent enough to tell you what they think while you're there, they just talk behind the backs!
> 
> The reason you "Didn't feel such a hate in Egypt" is cause you were here as a TOURIST, and a tourist=a moving ATM machine for 90% of the Egyptians, so if I was your ATM machine?? Do you think you'd hate me?? Not to mention what I said earlier, the talks are just behind the backs over here.
> 
> As for the harassment you've mentioned, I'm not sure what kinda harassment it was, but I'm sure it did annoy you enough to make you wanna run to any other country, but if you come here you will be harassed as well, if not for your skin color it will be for your gender, if not for that it might be for your beliefs, if not any of those then it could be just the way how some people would look at you while dressing the way you usually do in Germany (That would happen to both you and your husband).
> 
> I'm not trying to make you dislike Egypt, I am just stating facts, and as an Egyptian I'm afraid that I know a lil bit more of non Egyptians in here, specially about how locals "think" in here (Mostly I can't describe it by using "think" but at least they're trying!) It also depends on where you're planning to stay, cities with high tourism traffic may be better than other cities considering things like the dressing code etc., but I also have to say that it all depends on how lucky you are, good people do exist, so do bad ones (But the majority in here aren't the nice type I'm afraid).
> 
> As I said in a previous post to another person with a situation similar to yours, I think that moving to another country is a huge step by any measure, so if someone's deciding to take this step, then it should be a step in the right direction, specially if you do have kids.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you're gonna decide, but please, at least try to think a bit more about how living in here might be like, it's definitely not like having a holiday in here, I know you do know that, but I just wanna try to show you the whole image, not just the image of the "nice friendly Egyptian people".
> 
> Again, best of luck with whatever you're gonna decide


Does everyone who enquires about moving to Egypt have to be subject to this?!! It sounds like the original poster is experienced in the issues of moving if her husband is a non-German national living in Germany.


----------



## DeadGuy

Beatle said:


> The German Embassy in Cairo can't advise on moving to Egypt?! It's a German diplomatic post.


I said "can provide you with more details if you needed any while being in here" :confused2: "While being in here" ??!!

I was just trying to show her more options and more reliable sources actually, I'm not the German one in here, and I'm sure she'd know who to ask for help if she needed any from her country's people!

Good luck to her, and to all of you!


----------



## DeadGuy

Beatle said:


> Does everyone who enquires about moving to Egypt have to be subject to this?!! It sounds like the original poster is experienced in the issues of moving if her husband is a non-German national living in Germany.


Did I lie about anything I said?!!


She's talking about moving to Egypt like she was not gonna get any kind of the harassment she/her husband had/having in Germany, and I just thought she should be introduced to how things in here are like!


If I saw anyone jumping from the pan to the fire??? Damn sure I'll try at least warning them if I can't help them, though it was just an advice, don't really think I did such a horrible thing by posting "that" post!

Again, good luck!


----------



## Beatle

DeadGuy said:


> I said "can provide you with more details if you needed any while being in here" :confused2: "While being in here" ??!!
> 
> I was just trying to show her more options and more reliable sources actually, I'm not the German one in here, and I'm sure she'd know who to ask for help if she needed any from her country's people!
> 
> Good luck to her, and to all of you!


No I picked up on what you said about whilst being in Egypt - it's just they can't really help with this type of query.


----------



## DeadGuy

Beatle said:


> No I picked up on what you said about whilst being in Egypt - it's just they can't really help with this type of query.


If the German embassy in Egypt can't help the German citizens in Egypt with telling them what kinda papers they need to get done in Egypt to do/purchase something??? Then it would be like any Egyptian embassy in the world!!! And God help the Germans in here if their embassy is like that!

I'm sure she knows more about her own embassy in here, but as I said before, I was just trying to draw her attention to the alternative help sources, but if I was wrong then I am sorry.

Good luck!


----------



## sungirl

Habibi2010 said:


> I just asked for any HELP about the legal way, paperwork, visas and such things.Discussing "my plan" is not in my intention. Sorry. We both want to work of course to make a living.
> I asked nicely for helpfull information, not discouraging comments! As I ve already said: I will make my way and I will find the help we need!
> 
> Habibi2010


Hi Habibi2010

Here we go again. I shall expect a further infraction (warning!) LOL!

Sadly this forum has a few regular posters whose sole purpose in life appears to be ridiculing anyone who comes to Egypt and likes it!!! Especially if you don't state word for word exactly WHY you want to come here and if you can't back it up with evidence, you are wrong!!! One even thought I was coming because my kids liked it here! hahaha!!!

Discouraging comments are all the rage :confused2: I have no idea why but have questioned it myself... Scroll back over previous posts and you will see that I had/and have read the same 'discouraging' comments that you got!

Some threads here are useful, which is why I stay on the board, but ignore the people who offer discouraging comments 

Where in Egypt are you coming to? I love it here 

Good luck and all the best with your move


----------



## sungirl

I am suprised that Mods are allowed to call people naive based on a few lines of someones post! 

Beggars belief!!!


----------



## Beatle

sungirl said:


> I am suprised that Mods are allowed to call people naive based on a few lines of someones post!
> 
> Beggars belief!!!


I also don't think it was acceptable for anyone on this forum to call someone naive - whether people agreed or not with the motives of the original poster, I don't see why s/he should have been ridiculed.


----------



## GM1

there are also German forums (just google: Auswandern) maybe you can find more specific German info there. And there is a German consulate in Hurghada.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> I also don't think it was acceptable for anyone on this forum to call someone naive - whether people agreed or not with the motives of the original poster, I don't see why s/he should have been ridiculed.




|Please re read what I wrote... I said you sound naive to me.. I was stating my opinion.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

sungirl said:


> I am suprised that Mods are allowed to call people naive based on a few lines of someones post!
> 
> Beggars belief!!!




Mods are allowed to say the same thing as any one else if it is in the rules


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> |Please re read what I wrote... I said you sound naive to me.. I was stating my opinion.
> 
> Maiden


I am fully aware of what you wrote. And my opinion is it was rude and I don't see why it is necessary to say such things to someone who is posting a question.


----------



## MaidenScotland

sungirl said:


> Hi Habibi2010
> 
> Here we go again. I shall expect a further infraction (warning!) LOL!
> 
> Sadly this forum has a few regular posters whose sole purpose in life appears to be ridiculing anyone who comes to Egypt and likes it!!! Especially if you don't state word for word exactly WHY you want to come here and if you can't back it up with evidence, you are wrong!!! One even thought I was coming because my kids liked it here! hahaha!!!
> 
> Discouraging comments are all the rage :confused2: I have no idea why but have questioned it myself... Scroll back over previous posts and you will see that I had/and have read the same 'discouraging' comments that you got!
> 
> Some threads here are useful, which is why I stay on the board, but ignore the people who offer discouraging comments
> 
> Where in Egypt are you coming to? I love it here
> 
> Good luck and all the best with your move



People who live here are more knowledgeable than people who come for a holiday. People who live here for years are more knowledgeable than people who have been here for months.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> I am fully aware of what you wrote. And my opinion is it was rude and I don't see why it is necessary to say such things to someone who is posting a question.




I said that the poster sounded naive because the reason they gave for wanting to come here because they had made so many friends...I also asked if they could speak Arabic or had a skill they could put to use here... which was ignored.


----------



## DeadGuy

It's amazing what the word "democracy" means for some people. they think that they can say "Nay" all the time, and freedom of speech means to object whatever said, not cause they got something else to say other then attacking, but just cause it's their right to object!

Just like what the "person" did by manipulating my nickname, this makes me laugh as well 

The German lady asked for help with the paper work, Beatle did offer couple advices on how to do that, but mostly his/her other posts in this thread (And in a couple other threads I think) were meant to object MaidenScotland's posts along with mine, in the mean while, all that sungirl did was giving the lady some of the "moral support" which she wasn't looking for actually, she said she will be here anyway, oh I forgot, and she also did object on what MaidenScotland and I said too 

Have a nice time everyone


----------



## micki moo

Hi all

After not being on the forum for a couple of weeks I can see nothing has changed - we are still detering people from living their dreams and wishes - if adults come on to the forum and ask a question lets just answer it to the best of our ability not put the spotlight on them and make them feel very stupid for asking a question in the first place.

We are not always sensible in what we do in life and if we fall flat on our faces we pick ourselves up and learn from the experience - so instead of detering people and telling them their ideas are silly and to grow up - because translating a lot of the replies on here that is what you really want to say - why dont you just tell them whats it like????????????????/

Micki 



DeadGuy said:


> It's amazing what the word "democracy" means for some people. they think that they can say "Nay" all the time, and freedom of speech means to object whatever said, not cause they got something else to say other then attacking, but just cause it's their right to object!
> 
> Just like what the "person" did by manipulating my nickname, this makes me laugh as well
> 
> The German lady asked for help with the paper work, Beatle did offer couple advices on how to do that, but mostly his/her other posts in this thread (And in a couple other threads I think) were meant to object MaidenScotland's posts along with mine, in the mean while, all that sungirl did was giving the lady some of the "moral support" which she wasn't looking for actually, she said she will be here anyway, oh I forgot, and she also did object on what MaidenScotland and I said too
> 
> Have a nice time everyone


----------



## DeadGuy

micki moo said:


> Hi all
> 
> After not being on the forum for a couple of weeks I can see nothing has changed - we are still detering people from living their dreams and wishes - if adults come on to the forum and ask a question lets just answer it to the best of our ability not put the spotlight on them and make them feel very stupid for asking a question in the first place.
> 
> We are not always sensible in what we do in life and if we fall flat on our faces we pick ourselves up and learn from the experience - so instead of detering people and telling them their ideas are silly and to grow up - because translating a lot of the replies on here that is what you really want to say - why dont you just tell them whats it like????????????????/
> 
> Micki


Hi there,

I couldn't help noticing that all people standing against warning other people about how things are in here never actually said that anyone talking about any ugly thing in here was making it up or lying about it! So if it was really happening in here???? And if it is that bad in many places, then why is it such a horrible thing to warn others about it?? "Adults" as you described them are supposed to be minimizing the risks, not maximizing them, and researching and learning from other people's experiences supposed to be one of the ways to minimize them as far as I know, it's better then the "Try and error" way for me anyway, or I'm wrong about that too :confused2:

Good luck!


----------



## DeadGuy

By the way, I respect the German lady for being insistent on making her way here, I said that before and saying it again, she's insistent and willing to do what she wants, and I believe that in her case she will at least be "ok" with the ugly parts in here, but what really made me feel bad about her is that she was talking about Egypt like it was Heaven comparing to Germany, and considering the fact that it's NOT?? Then I think she will be a bit disappointed with many things in here if she made her way in here, but I really admire her insistent soul as I said, and I really wish her luck.

But while she had the will to be here, MANY other people don't have that will or even insisting on doing something, they seem to be just wanting to come here (May be as a change, and may be they got other reasons, but the main thing about them is that they got an image printed in their minds and they're not even accepting any other image other the one they already got!) And I believe that a person with a random plan like this will not be happy in here when they see that most of their plans won't work in here, but I have no choice but to respect that as well.

In both cases, people who are willing and insisting to do something, or people who just wanna do things as a change or as a way to experience life, I just feel it's my duty to be telling them about what kinda things they might - WILL actually, not just might L - face in here, I just don't think it's right to be watching someone jumping in a deep hole and just laugh at them without even trying to warn them!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## micki moo

Dead Guy

It is not about warning other people about life abroad but it is about how you do it, people do not have to try to belittle them and make them feel stupid but give them the facts as they found them. As I have said a thousand times but will obviously have to keep saying it - if it is so bad there then why are you all still there - please dont give me the line that circumstances etc, then change them, thats all people from other countries are trying to do change their circumstances to what they hope will be a nicer life. So stop putting people down and let them try and if they fall flat on their faces no doubt you and some others will be there to sing - TOLD YOU SO - just think how much satisfaction that will give you.

Micki 



DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I couldn't help noticing that all people standing against warning other people about how things are in here never actually said that anyone talking about any ugly thing in here was making it up or lying about it! So if it was really happening in here???? And if it is that bad in many places, then why is it such a horrible thing to warn others about it?? "Adults" as you described them are supposed to be minimizing the risks, not maximizing them, and researching and learning from other people's experiences supposed to be one of the ways to minimize them as far as I know, it's better then the "Try and error" way for me anyway, or I'm wrong about that too :confused2:
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## DeadGuy

micki moo said:


> Dead Guy
> 
> It is not about warning other people about life abroad but it is about how you do it, people do not have to try to belittle them and make them feel stupid but give them the facts as they found them. As I have said a thousand times but will obviously have to keep saying it - if it is so bad there then why are you all still there - please dont give me the line that circumstances etc, then change them, thats all people from other countries are trying to do change their circumstances to what they hope will be a nicer life. So stop putting people down and let them try and if they fall flat on their faces no doubt you and some others will be there to sing - TOLD YOU SO - just think how much satisfaction that will give you.
> 
> Micki


Hi there,

How is it supposed to be told in a nice way?? Should I go like "You need to know that there are so much sh!t in here but don't worry, it feels better then it sounds"???? Well it doesn't actually!

What circumstances do I need to change? Being an Egyptian? Or change the people who are making living in here harder? What exactly can be changed here except for the way you look at things? And I'm already doing that! I'm overlooking MANY things in here, trust me! I'm allergic to bullsh!t! And living here can be fatal more than you think! If I didn't overlook most of the sh!t in here I'd be really dead long time ago!

Mostly people in any situation can't dramatically change it without having more losses or getting more troubles, but for those who are not in the deep sh!t yet, they can actually! If someone's on fire he/she can't put it down, but if you see the fire you can walk away from it! And that's why people need to be a bit more open minded and accept the fact that life isn't a blueprint that they got in their minds, they do have a plan yes, but they need to consider changing the plan or at least modifying it! A great guy once said "The higher your expectations are the BIGGER your DISAPPOINTMENTS are gonna be!" So all I'm trying to say is that people should just be ready for other factors controlling their plans! Cause once they're in the sh!t it won't be that easy to get away from it!

But the part where you said "no doubt you and some others will be there to sing - TOLD YOU SO - just think how much satisfaction that will give you"????? I am aware that Egyptians are mostly sick people, but I never knew that I sounded sick enough to do something like that! But thanks for letting me anyway!!!

You really think I'd bother or even risk warning anyone if I was looking for this sick kind of "satisfaction"???

Or should I just act like most of Egyptians and go like "Ya, the weather is great, come here and I'll be your friend and teach you Arabic and get you a good deal, here's my number etc." not to sound as sick as you described??????

Don't bother answering that, you already said it! And I won't even bother to talk about it! But let me tell you this: People who do sound like having too much "hope"?? I won't just stand and watch them doing it to themselves! If they're gonna be offended by that??? Then it's their choice!! But I won't just watch it happening, specially when I do know what I am talking about!

Good luck!


----------



## micki moo

Pray tell - how you say you know what you are talking about - you do not know these people are their current situations. Please tell me what is it like living in Germany or any country - how many years were you there, so how do you know egypt is worse.

Dead Guy I am not sying that you should rose colour glass your responses - my husband also tells me the pit falls of living in egypt but it is how people respond - if you have 5 minutes take a look at all the new people that come on this forum and ask the question about moving there, take a good look at all the responses and tell me certain people do not repond to them like they are children . We all have dreams, my dream was for my husband to join me in the UK, I was told he would not get a visa, he did, so who knows.

I have lived in many countires for years, everytime I was given advice not to do it - the grass is not always grenner on the other side, - but I did it and enjoyed it and moved on. All I am asking is yes tell people what the 'real'egypt is like FOR YOU, but bear in mind it may not be like that for them, they might actually enjoy it - perish the thought !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I ask the question again if it is so bad why are people still there?

Micki




DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How is it supposed to be told in a nice way?? Should I go like "You need to know that there are so much sh!t in here but don't worry, it feels better then it sounds"???? Well it doesn't actually!
> 
> What circumstances do I need to change? Being an Egyptian? Or change the people who are making living in here harder? What exactly can be changed here except for the way you look at things? And I'm already doing that! I'm overlooking MANY things in here, trust me! I'm allergic to bullsh!t! And living here can be fatal more than you think! If I didn't overlook most of the sh!t in here I'd be really dead long time ago!
> 
> Mostly people in any situation can't dramatically change it without having more losses or getting more troubles, but for those who are not in the deep sh!t yet, they can actually! If someone's on fire he/she can't put it down, but if you see the fire you can walk away from it! And that's why people need to be a bit more open minded and accept the fact that life isn't a blueprint that they got in their minds, they do have a plan yes, but they need to consider changing the plan or at least modifying it! A great guy once said "The higher your expectations are the BIGGER your DISAPPOINTMENTS are gonna be!" So all I'm trying to say is that people should just be ready for other factors controlling their plans! Cause once they're in the sh!t it won't be that easy to get away from it!
> 
> But the part where you said "no doubt you and some others will be there to sing - TOLD YOU SO - just think how much satisfaction that will give you"????? I am aware that Egyptians are mostly sick people, but I never knew that I sounded sick enough to do something like that! But thanks for letting me anyway!!!
> 
> You really think I'd bother or even risk warning anyone if I was looking for this sick kind of "satisfaction"???
> 
> Or should I just act like most of Egyptians and go like "Ya, the weather is great, come here and I'll be your friend and teach you Arabic and get you a good deal, here's my number etc." not to sound as sick as you described??????
> 
> Don't bother answering that, you already said it! And I won't even bother to talk about it! But let me tell you this: People who do sound like having too much "hope"?? I won't just stand and watch them doing it to themselves! If they're gonna be offended by that??? Then it's their choice!! But I won't just watch it happening, specially when I do know what I am talking about!
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## DeadGuy

micki moo said:


> Pray tell - how you say you know what you are talking about - you do not know these people are their current situations. Please tell me what is it like living in Germany or any country - how many years were you there, so how do you know egypt is worse.
> 
> Dead Guy I am not sying that you should rose colour glass your responses - my husband also tells me the pit falls of living in egypt but it is how people respond - if you have 5 minutes take a look at all the new people that come on this forum and ask the question about moving there, take a good look at all the responses and tell me certain people do not repond to them like they are children . We all have dreams, my dream was for my husband to join me in the UK, I was told he would not get a visa, he did, so who knows.
> 
> I have lived in many countires for years, everytime I was given advice not to do it - the grass is not always grenner on the other side, - but I did it and enjoyed it and moved on. All I am asking is yes tell people what the 'real'egypt is like FOR YOU, but bear in mind it may not be like that for them, they might actually enjoy it - perish the thought !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I ask the question again if it is so bad why are people still there?
> 
> Micki




My first post in this thread was :



DeadGuy said:


> ..........................
> 
> I'm not sure what kinda harassment it was, but I'm sure it did annoy you enough to make you wanna run to any other country,..........................
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to make you dislike Egypt, I am just stating facts ...........................
> 
> ...........................
> 
> I think that moving to another country is a huge step by any measure, so if someone's deciding to take this step, then it should be a step in the right direction, specially if you do have kids.
> 
> .........................
> 
> Again, best of luck with whatever you're gonna decide




Of course I've edited it, but the original post is over there, so please, do take a look at it!

How do I know that it's better in Germany??? A simple equation! Count how many Egyptians are living in Germany or wanna live there, and count how many Germans living here or wanna live here!! Or look how the Egyptians in there feeling and how would they feel if they had to leave back to Egypt, and see how the Germans in here feel or how would they feel if they were told that they need to go back to Germany!!! It doesn't need a rocket scientist to understand it! Germany is a civilized country with an almost stable economy that's among the few most powerful countries in the world! While Egypt is a third world country that's living in dark ages!! So I think I got it right!

And if you REALLY liked it in other countries??? Then why you keep going back to UK?? Why don’t you settle in one of the countries that you “loved” then??? Isn’t that what you’re asking people to do?? Moving on and figuring other ways to enjoy life?? Or is it just speeches that’s given??!!!! Or is it that UK turned to be better than those countries in a way??!!!

I am putting in consideration that I am not fully aware of what kinda situation anyone's having, read my post and see what I said in it about that!! I don't just talk or just judge people as you're implying, or like you're doing actually, telling people that they do have a choice and they should change this and that!

And the responses that people get??? No one lies about anything in here, in the mean while, you or other people who are just objecting what's said got nothing to say actually except talking about how "sick" the posts are! If you think I/others are wrong about anything??? Then why don't you/they try to give a better image instead of criticizing what I/others are saying???? Don't you think that would help more since you're trying to make me and people like me become more helpful??!!! Or is there a specific kind of help that would be helpful and the rest would be "Ew, that's harsh!"?? 

PLUS I'm not FORCING my opinion on others, they're free to do what they want! Just as free they are to keep expecting things to be going EXACTLY as they planned!

That would be all, got nothing else to say actually, it's all said in the posts if you bothered to take a look at them! No more debates will be made by me, you’re free to say what you want, but I just think I said it all already, more than once!!

Good luck!


----------

